# MCITP



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

How many exams do I have to take to become MCITP certified?


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi techy . Depends what MCITP certification you are going for. If you get the MCITP: Windows 7 Enterprise I think you have to have either 4 or 5, and I believe CompTIA's Network+ counts as a cert towards that MCITP. Go check out Microsoft's website for full information.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

its so confusing lol how many different MCITP cert versions are there?


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Here ya go buddy...

MCITP (Microsoft Certified IT Professional) | Training Courses for IT Professionals


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

jeez there are so many different ones. I think I will be gearing twds Server Admin.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah it can be a bit confusing at first. I'll probably eventually go for the MCITP Windows 7 Desktop Technician since I'll only need to take one more test for it and I'll have an MCITP. May or may not get the Server Admin one down the road, we'll see. Leaning more towards getting my CCNA and Security+ first though.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it depends on what track you do for instance to be certified as MCITP in windows 7 you only have to do two exams where as some other technologies require more.

First you usually have to get MCTS certified then you do one more exam in that subject to upgrade the MCTS to MCITP.


----------



## san-mic (Jun 14, 2011)

first of all you should tell in for which you want to do MCITP Certification. Their are lot of options are available for MCITP Certified like: 

*Windows Client* 
MCITP: Enterprise Desktop Support Technician 7
MCITP: Enterprise Desktop Administrator 7
MCITP: Consumer Support Technician
MCITP: Enterprise Support Technician

*Windows Server*
MCITP: Enterprise Administrator
MCITP: Server Administrator
MCITP: Windows Server 2008 R2, Virtualization Administrator

and many more, 
but every specialisation requires their own specification and eligibility Criteria.

post reply.... 
:smile:


----------



## SamLea72 (Mar 23, 2011)

It depends on what specialization you want, be it Enterprise Administrator or Databse Developer, etc. Here is a good squidoo blog on it, but it can be a bit confusing
MCITP Careers, Trends & Training


----------

